# We Need Your Prayers



## Brain Coral (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello my friends,

I never thought that I would be in this position and having to ask for your prayers... Last Thursday, we found out from my girlfriends family doctor that she has an agressive growth in her left breast. She still has to undergo a biopsy as well as a die test to determine if it has spread to other parts of her body.

We are both still in shock and so worried and frightened but we are trying to be positive

Brian


----------



## Ray C (Apr 20, 2014)

Wishing her the best and a hopeful recovery....


Ray


----------



## righto88 (Apr 20, 2014)

Such bad news. Wishing you and her all the best.


----------



## David S (Apr 20, 2014)

Brian from a fellow Canadian, I wish you nothing but the best in determining how this will be dealt with and cured.  My best wishes to you and your girl friend.

David S


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 20, 2014)

Prayers sent.

Jake Parker


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

My prayers go out for you and yur girlfriend. I had cancer in my throat and after surgery and radiation I was pronounced cured a year and 1/2 ago. till doing check ups,got one next month. Fight it with all your might! I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 20, 2014)

Prayers up and hope she gets a good and easily fixed diagnosis.  The surgery and the lump removal in her armpit will heal pretty quickly and she will be good as new in no time at all.  Catching it early is always best and you did good, so I am pretty dure you will have a ppositive outcome too.

Bob


----------



## ricsmall (Apr 20, 2014)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your GF, and all involved. Stay positive and strong for her, strength and hope go a long way in the battle. God bless. 

Richard


----------



## toolman (Apr 20, 2014)

Prayers up for you guys! FWIW, my buddy's GF went in for a checkup a little over two years ago and found out she had stage 4 breast cancer. Within a week she had a double mastectomy which, while horrible and something no one should have to deal with, she is alive, happy, and doing well today because of it. Don't be scared of it-kick it's axx!!!


----------



## schor (Apr 20, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey Brian

As hard as it is right now, just do your best to take it a day at a time, and enjoy life.  It helps her health, and morale is everything.  Yours too.  Please trust me.

You guys are in my thoughts man.


Bernie


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 20, 2014)

All too often it is difficult to know what to say at times like this, but I will keep both of you in my prayers.


----------



## Brain Coral (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for all of your heartfelt thoughts and prayers. It means everything to us. We will stay positive and join you in prayer...

Brian


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 20, 2014)

Brain Coral said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I never thought that I would be in this position and having to ask for your prayers... Last Thursday, we found out from my girlfriends family doctor that she has an agressive growth in her left breast. She still has to undergo a biopsy as well as a die test to determine if it has spread to other parts of her body.
> 
> ...



So sorry to learn this news.  Let us hope for the best.  Will be adding the two of you in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 20, 2014)

Brian--our prayers for good results for both of you---remember that Jesus is the healer of all who call on Him---Dave and Norma


----------



## hukcats1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Brian,

Right now, the best thing she has is you and her family. Be strong for her and both of you must STAY POSITIVE. Be with her...we'll handle the prayers and be here to celebrate with you both when she is cured.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 21, 2014)

Brian;

 Hope everything turns out well for her and you. Prayers will be said by us here. God Bless.

 "Billy G"


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 21, 2014)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you both Brian.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent.


----------



## bedwards (Apr 21, 2014)

May God Bless you and your prayer request. It shows faith to go public and ask for prayer.




bedwards


----------



## Brain Coral (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone and God bless you for your prayers and kind words. I showed my girlfriend this thread and she cried... so did I ...  she was overwhelmed with your generosity to a complete stranger.

Brian


----------



## core-oil (Apr 21, 2014)

My prayers are sent for you & your girlfriend, Both of you keep strong     Christ said Where two or more are gathered there am I. That includes all of us praying & spaced over all the miles.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 21, 2014)

Positive thoughts coming your way for you and yours from me and mine. Stay strong my friend.
*************G**************


----------



## Jack C. (Apr 21, 2014)

You are both in my prayers. May God Bless you.

Jack C.



Brain Coral said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I never thought that I would be in this position and having to ask for your prayers... Last Thursday, we found out from my girlfriends family doctor that she has an agressive growth in her left breast. She still has to undergo a biopsy as well as a die test to determine if it has spread to other parts of her body.
> 
> ...


----------



## valleyboy101 (Apr 21, 2014)

God Bless you both and my prayers are with you.
Michael


----------



## Brain Coral (May 4, 2014)

Hello, my friends... 

I'm back with a little update.... again, thank you from the bottom of our hearts for your prayers and kindness....

My girlfriend had the biopsy procedure done on last Monday and will meet with the surgeon on next Wednesday to talk about the results. She was pretty sore and it bled a lot when I changed the badage on the first evening, but when Saturday came, she asked me if we were going out dancing ... 

We have been taking lessons and dancing together at least 3 times a week for the last 5 years, so we went to a dance at a place that we had never been before and had a blast. The music was great and there was room to dance. We dance Salsa, Jive, Cha-Cha and the Hustle. It seemed like the night was just right, and when the last song was playing... a real fast salsa... I had her in a spin and dipped her on the last beat.... and we got applause... 

We both have had our moments in the last week or so, but it was a happy evening for both of us...

Thanks again... 

Brian


----------



## stevecmo (May 4, 2014)

Brian,

We definitely need video!  )

Sounds like you've got the mental attitude to whip this thing.  Speaking from experience, that's half the battle.

 Great job!

Steve


----------



## jagwinn (May 4, 2014)

For healing and complete restoration! In Jesus Name!


----------



## mcostello (Jun 5, 2014)

It's just amazing that a slightest mention of "religion" on some forums gets the nastiest responses, others on other forums freely ask, others freely give. More prayers going out after done typing.


----------



## Brain Coral (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, Mcostello, isn't it nice that we have this forum ?

Thank you for your prayers...   My girlfriend had surgery to remove the tumor two weeks ago today and we have been waiting for the biopsy results since then. We have been bolstered by all of your kind words and prayers... Thank you from the bottom of our hearts... 

Brian


----------



## mcostello (Jun 8, 2014)

Great forum policy. I hope We (Me included) never forget Who runs things.


----------



## Brain Coral (Jun 14, 2014)

Amen brother... 

Well, it's been three weeks to the day (yesterday) since my girlfriend's surgery and it was also the day to go in for the biopsy results. She will have to have surgery again, as there are multiple sites around where the tumor was that show cancer cells. She will have to wait until the first surgery heals, maybe by the end of July before they will operate again.

I'm afraid that she was braver than I upon coming out of the office, but she broke down later on....

 but we will go dancing tonight, the first time in nearly a month and a half... 

Brian


----------



## chips&more (Jun 14, 2014)

So very sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and girlfriend!


----------



## Brain Coral (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, Trish is going for surgery sooner than expected... She goes in on Monday morning. We have always enjoyed each other's company, but certainly cherish every moment as it comes. My contract has been on hold because of an electrical permit issue, which has worked just fine for us. We've been to the beach numerous times this week and have had a real nice time... 

Based on the first surgery, next week will be a struggle...

I ask you all to pray for her recovery.....

Brian


----------



## David S (Jul 4, 2014)

Brian you have my prayers for a very speedy recovery.  And please stay strong my friend.


----------



## Brain Coral (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you David... 

God bless you...

Brian


----------



## middle.road (Jul 4, 2014)

May it be a quick easy surgery, and an even quicker recovery with great results. Keep a strong positive attitude for both of you.
Prayers and best of wishes.

_Dan


----------



## mcostello (Jul 19, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## ddushane (Jul 20, 2014)

Brian, I haven't seen this thread before now, and for that I'm sorry, it's hard to see why we go through the things we go through, but God knows the reasons, Romans 8:28 doesn't say all things are good, but that all things work together for good to those that love God & are called according to His purpose. Yall hang in there & know that He Loves you, I'm blessed by your post's & everyone elses. God is Good! Keep loving & encouraging her, Love truly does change everything! I'll be praying for His will in the trying time for you guys.

In Christ, Dwayne


----------



## Brain Coral (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello all 

    Thank you so much for your prayers and kind words. It turned out that her surgery was cancelled at the last minute, due to the surgeon having a family emergency. She ended up having the surgery a week ago Friday. The day following the surgery was a rough one for her, emotionally and pain wise, as he had to remove a lot more tissue this time. 

    This cancer turns out to be a very rare type... less than 1% of all cancers and is not treatable by chemo, radiation, nor hormonal therapy. The only option is surgery. It is very aggressive and often returns to the scar tissue and can spread to the lungs, spine and liver. It is called a Phyloides tumor.

    We will have to wait again for the biopsy results, maybe in a couple of weeks. She is a strong woman and is doing much better and in fact, we went hunting for beach glass yesterday. It's nice just meandering along and finding some really cool pieces, like blue glass, a bottle stopper and a marble, amongst piles of other pieces of glass. Of couse, all of my finds end up in her bag.... 

    In my neck of the woods, we are very fortunate to have so many wild beaches where we can be the only people for miles. 

God bless you... 

Brian


----------



## HMF (Jul 20, 2014)

Prayers going up for her.

Blessings.


----------

